# diatomaceous earth / oriental roach



## theonewitreason (Sep 2, 2014)

Hello,

I recently ordered diatomaceous earth 5lb food grade and was wondering on somes tips to use it correctly..

I've read that mixing it with a bit of flour would be a good way to get the roaches to eat it.. For the record, the issue is mainly in my un-finished basement and there is army down there.... I am preparing to go to war with the roaches tomorrow and was hoping to get some tips or strategies on defeating them once and for all.. One (or more) usually wanders around my first floor and if it wasn't for my cats, then I wouldn't have a clue. This is a very old home and there is a lot of "pores" that these little guys come from. I have even seen them in the 2nd floor apartment. I am 99% sure it is oriental roaches. They seem to gang up in my basement around 11pm- till the sun rises then they disappear. The basement is used for storage and there is a lot of cardboard boxes with stuff in them. Are they hiding in that? will I have to clear out everything or will lacing the floor with diatomaceous earth solve the issue.


Please any tips/help/comments on what to do would be great.. I'm tired of sharing my house with them if they aren't going to share the rent. So this is going to be my first and hopefully last attempt at ridding the problem for good.

Thanks for your time


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

no ned to mix with flour- that may attract MORE insects. DE will kill the bug just from that bug walking on it. Id spray a good product like Demand CS on a non pourous surface down there in your basement (like an old linoleum floooring, etc). Costs more, but its the best insecticide out there for interior.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Diatomaceous deposits are abrasive silica that "scratch" the exoskeleton (if present) of insects when they go through. Diatomaceous earth does not work through the digestive tract.

Use sparingly along the path insects use. Keep the area dry.

As many "organic" treatments, diatomaceous earth is grossly overpriced.
Of course "Food grade" is a scam.

Borates kill roaches more effectively, at minute quantities, for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## MaineLL (Jun 23, 2013)

You can mix the boric acid and DE. Put into cracks by using a picnic ketchup bottle (the one with the tube on the end).


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Right- DE is way overpriced, and the ood grade IS a scam- so many suckers. BUT, DE is useful more on plants- keeping pests away from a plant , keeps pests from chewing up the plant's leaves. Boric/borates are not good for plants/pots if used to much (plants do need boron) not that it applies 100% to this pest situation- just pointing out DE has its applictions......


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

noquacks said:


> Right- DE is way overpriced, and the ood grade IS a scam- so many suckers. BUT, DE is useful more on plants- keeping pests away from a plant , keeps pests from chewing up the plant's leaves. Boric/borates are not good for plants/pots if used to much (plants do need boron) not that it applies 100% to this pest situation- just pointing out DE has its applictions......


Suckers are never too many.
They have recently started marketing diatomaceous earth as a food supplement. A tablespoon a day....


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

You'll want to leave everything in your basement and spray the DE on everything. 

Another suggestion is using the aerosol cans of Hot Shot bug killer. Your local hardware store will sell it. I believe they come in a 3-pack for right around $10 or so. 

There is another recent thread in this forum that also talks about it.

With an infestation of roaches like you're talking about, I'd go ahead and use the Hot Shot and when it's safe to go back into the basement, I'd spray DE around to take care of any roaches that survived or come in through cracks from the outside.

That's just what I'd try, but I'm no expert on the matter.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Get rid of the cardboard boxes----the roaches eat the glue and lay eggs in the cardboard-----


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> Get rid of the cardboard boxes----the roaches eat the glue and lay eggs in the cardboard-----


Mike not any longer. Modern glues are not starch-based like the stuff you would normally find on stamps (even those don't have it any longer). Insects go for the cellulose of the cardboard; both the American cockroach and the silverfish are capable of digesting cellulose.

You are right regarding the nesting part.
In any case cardboard boxes absorb moisture, collect dust and offer nesting opportunities to insects and rodents, so listen to Mike's advise.


----------

